# Gil has 3000!



## Kelly B

Félicitations!!!

You have a marvelous way of seeing the original in a new light - not simply translating, but transforming. I greatly enjoy your creative posts.


----------



## Merlin

*All right!!! Another milestone has been reach! Hope you continue to help others including me. Good Day and God Bless!!!*
​


----------



## elroy

Merci bien pour les explications toujours superbes.


----------



## timpeac

Nice one Gil, thanks for all your helpful posts.


----------



## Agnès E.

Trois mille petits pas pour Gil,
Un grand pas pour le forum franco-anglais.

Vos bras, Gil !


----------



## Isotta

*Merci beaucoup, Gil!*

Je sais que je ne suis pas la seule que tu as aidée!

Isotta.​ 

​


----------



## Sev

*Merci Gil pour ta créativité et tes traductions qui semblent parfois venir d'un autre monde...!*​
J'ai retrouvé une photo de toi fêtant tes 3000 en compagnie d'Agnès et d'egueule.


----------



## Mei

Hi, 

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mei


----------



## charlie2

Sev said:
			
		

> *Merci Gil pour ta créativité et tes traductions qui semblent parfois venir d'un autre monde...!*​



I don't know anything about that other world, but I sure am glad that you came and have stayed.


----------



## DDT

Merci Gil pour votre aide et vos perles de sagesse !!!

DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations GIL!!


----------

